# ??? for CT gorillas



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I will be heading up to Conneticut for the weekend of 12/2, and was wondering if there were any cigar-friendly spots in the Waterbury/Hartford area you could recommend. My girlfriend and I are thinking about moving up here, and this would weigh heavily on my decision


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm....... I'm from Fairfield County (down near NY), so I'm not familiar with the area up there... sorry! If you're ever down here, though, let me know!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm just about the other end of the state. Only place around here I'm aware of are the casinos. We try to get together every month or so for a herf at the Mohegan.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Mohegan Sun and Foxwoods Casino , no better places to stop and have a cigar.

You can smoke everywhere in these places.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Mohegan Sun and Foxwoods Casino , no better places to stop and have a cigar.
> 
> You can smoke everywhere in these places.


Well Boston would be better and close too!!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Not sure about Hartford, but there's a couple B&Ms in New Haven that might be worth a stop. Cigar House on Fountain St and The Owl Shop on Temple St. Although the Owl Shop is more of a bar these days, they do still sell cigars and they have more space to sit than Cigar House does.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. If I get a chance to come up for a longer weekend then i'll let you know so I can herf with some of the CT/Boston/NY gorillas.


----------

